# my goldens



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What's not to LOVE! What are their names! They are beautiful!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful goldens!!


----------



## Maru (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks! They are Filemon (3 yrs) and Candy (almost 1 yr)!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very pretty- I love the shoulder layback on the cream one. I am into dark red little American goldens but I can appreciate that shoulder. We're jealous  Would love to see a posed shot of her without her head pointing up. VERY pretty doggies and I love that you have one dark and one light!


----------



## Maru (Jun 9, 2007)

You can see an other older pic of her on K9data, her name is Kiss Me Licia de Ria Vela. She is 7 months old on that pic. ;-)


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, they are gorgeous!

Welcome to the board


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a cute name!!! 

Who is your red doggy?

Oh never mind I googled your girl and found your site! Your boy is gorgeous- I like this pic http://filemon.uw.hu/webkepek/filemonka.jpg


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

They are so beautiful. I love the contrast in their colors!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am in love with yr dogs.Both are gorgeous.


----------

